# Cambiar de tutear a "ustedear"



## Perico Nuevo

Hola,

A veces me parece que cabe tratar a alguien de "usted" aunque al principio lo traté de "tú"

Por ejemplo:
En los primeros cursos de español, a los profesores no les importan si nosotros estudiantes los tuteamos. Sin embargo, en los cursos superiores, me parece que los profesores quieren ser tratado de "usted". En este caso, ya no debo tutearlos, ¿verdad? ¿O puedo tratarlos de "usted" en la aula y de "tú" en su oficina?

También, si quiero ponerme más lejano de alguien, puedo tratarlo de usted aun si previamente lo tuteé? 

¿Quizás hay ejemplos me pueden dar?

Gracias. Espero que mi mensaje tenga sentido..


----------



## ordira

"Usted" regularmente se usa como señal de respeto, respeto a la edad, a la posición académica o en escala jerárquica de trabajo. Últimamente ha habido más apertura como señal de derribar barreras, ahora es mucho más común que un alumno le hable de "tú" a un profesor y más si este es joven. Eso de tratarlos de "tú" en un lado y de "usted" del otro debe decidirlo la persona con la que hablas, si notas que quiere ser tratado de "ud" pues llámalo así todo el tiempo. Regularmente pasa porque hay una marcada diferencia de edades o porque quiere mantener cierta distancia.


----------



## Jeromed

ordira said:


> *Tú *regularmente se usa como señal de respeto, respeto a la edad, a la posición académica o en escala jerárquica de trabajo. .


 
¿_*Tú*_? ¿No será _*usted*_?

De acuerdo con el resto de lo que dices.


----------



## doomedbutenergetic

Otro uso del "usted", aunque probablemente en el marco del uso por respeto, es entre los miembros de una pareja casada. Al menos en Chile lo noté. También me di cuenta (bastante mayorcita) que mi mamá me trataba de usted, aunque yo siempre la traté de tú... hmmm


----------



## ordira

doomedbutenergetic said:


> Otro uso del "usted", aunque probablemente en el marco del uso por respeto, es entre los miembros de una pareja casada. Al menos en Chile lo noté. También me di cuenta (bastante mayorcita) que mi mamá me trataba de usted, aunque yo siempre la traté de tú... hmmm


 
Oh, es interesante lo de las parejas casadas.  A lo mejor te hablaba de "ud" con la intención de que tú lo hicieras con ella (aunque como que no captaste el mensaje, jijiji).  En México todavía algunas familias hacen eso: hacen que los hijos le hablen de "ud" a los padres, y por lo mismo, a los abuelos y demás; no aplica entre hermanos)


----------



## LizzieUSA

ordira said:


> Oh, es interesante lo de las parejas casadas. A lo mejor te hablaba de "ud" con la intención de que tú lo hicieras con ella (aunque como que no captaste el mensaje, jijiji). En México todavía algunas familias hacen eso: hacen que los hijos le hablen de "ud" a los padres, y por lo mismo, a los abuelos y demás; no aplica entre hermanos)


 
Sí es interesante... ¿sería algo parecido a lo que hacen parejas casadas viejas en EEUU cuando se llaman por su apellido? Quiero decir que un anciano Mr. Smith por ejemplo le llamará a su mujer Mrs. Smith en vez de usar su nombre.


----------



## Miss ESL

Creo que a los profesores los debe tratar de "usted", a los amigos de "tú" y cuando quiera poner distancia entre usted y otra persona, puede decirle "usted;" creo que entenderan el mensaje.

Yo tuve un profesor argentino que nos hablaba por el primer nombre si nosotros le llamabamos por su apellido y nos llamaba por los apellidos, si nosotros usabamos su primer nombre.  Era su forma de indicar que no estabamos al mismo nivel.


----------



## sancocho_s

En España siempre se usa el usted sobre todo cuando no se conoce al interlocutor pero con el tiempo siempre se acaba derivando al tuteo, es más yo diría que hablar siempre de usted a un conocido puede resultar muy, respetuosamente, frío y distante.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que lo mejoren estos casos es preguntarle al interesado cómo quiere que le digas, porque para algunos es usted es demasiado distante (por ejemplo, para mí).


----------



## tamakun

Una pregunta sobre este tema. La palabra "estudear" ¿existe? 
Con respeto


----------



## floraffo2

No, no existe ni *"estudear" *ni *"usteadear".*
Se dice _*hablar de Usted.*_


----------



## tamakun

floraffo2 said:


> No, no existe ni *"estudear" *ni *"usteadear".*
> Se dice _*hablar de Usted.*_


Ja ja estaba tan rara que me equivoque al escribirla, pero pregunte porque me llamo la atencion que nadie dijera algo acerca de ella


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Pues, entiendo que la intención de Perico no era la de usar un término correcto sino uno inventado para hacerse entender graciosamente. Creo que lo logró.

Sin embargo, la pregunta que Tamakun es totalmente válida y da la oportunidad de aclarar el punto, ya que fácilmente puede haber quien no lo entienda así.

Chao.


----------



## Mangato

Yo observé que en Colombia los padres tratan a sus hijos de usted y creo que lo hacen como muestra de cariño e intimidad. Me gustaría que me lo aclarasen

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Nanon

doomedbutenergetic said:


> Otro uso del "usted", aunque probablemente en el marco del uso por respeto, es entre los miembros de una pareja casada. Al menos en Chile lo noté. También me di cuenta (bastante mayorcita) que mi mamá me trataba de usted, aunque yo siempre la traté de tú... hmmm



Sí, este uso es muy chileno. Mi mamá (venezolana de ascendencia chilena) alterna entre el tú y el usted, cuando se le sale el chileno, y siempre lo hace como máxima expresión de cariño para con los familiares.


----------



## L4ut4r0

ordira said:


> A lo mejor te hablaba de "ud" con la intención de que tú lo hicieras con ella (aunque como que no captaste el mensaje, jijiji).



No exactamente. En Chile a muchos adultos les sale natural tratar de usted a los niños menores de 7 años o algo así. Esto tiene el efecto colateral de que esos niños tratan de usted a sus padres. Conozco dos casos en que los hermanos mayores de una familia se tratan de usted entre ellos y tratan de usted a sus padres, pero tutean a los menores y los menores tutean a todos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Bueno, Mangato. El uso de "usted" es tan irregular según las regiones..! Creo que es el mejor ejemplo de lo complejo que llega a ser el aspecto social de los humanos.

En Colombia, por ejemplo, tratar de "usted" a un hijito puede ser común en los Andes, los Llanos y acaso al sur del litoral pacífico (donde sería más común el voseo) cerca del Ecuador.

Pero dependerá de la posición social de la familia, de la entonación del hablante, y hasta de la época en que viven pues este fenómeno se presenta mucho menos entre las familias modernas. 

En mi tierra, Santander, al nor-oriente, "usted" es el trato más habitual que se da a los hijitos en las clases sociales que comienzan la escala social, hasta la clase media. Igual ocurre en Bogotá. Esto también se puede ver en los estratos más altos pero con mucha menor frecuencia, sobre todo de padres viejos. 

Personalmente, trato a los niñitos y niñitas de "tú", hijos míos o no. A los hijos ajenos si ya son muchachos creciditos, no les tuteo, pero sí a las muchachas.

Entre amigos y familiares es muy común tratarse de "usted". Y si dos amigos varones se tutean, siempre habrá quien los considere poco varones. Sin embargo, el los círculos elegantes, se espera que los amigos se tuteen sin distinción de sexo.

En la Región Caribe (norte), casi siempre tutearás a niños y adultos. En la Región Pacífica y Andina occidental, vosearás.

Ojalá te haya dado algunas luces.
Feliz día.


----------



## L4ut4r0

floraffo2 said:


> No, no existe ni *"estudear" *ni *"usteadear".*
> Se dice _*hablar de Usted.*_



En todo caso "ustedear" sale 139 veces en Google y ustear 452 veces (por cierto, los primeros resultados son de WordReference).

Por ser un verbo hay formas verbales que Google no encuentra tan fácilmente como "ustedeaban" (1 vez),  "ustedeara" (1 vez) o "ustéame" (1 vez).

Como el DRAE no tiene estos verbos, se concluye que Floraffo tiene razón (excepto en escribir "Usted" en vez de "usted").


----------



## floraffo2

L4ut4rO
Tenés razón. La palabra “usted” no debió llevar mayúscula.
Simplemente quise enfatizar la frase y cometí el error de  escribirlo  de esa manera.
De paso, y agradeciendo que L4ut4rO marco mi error, les envío un link acerca de cuando utilizar “usted” con mayúscula y cuando no!
 
Saludos a *Ud.* L4ut4rO


----------



## Milton Sand

Pues, sí, L4. La verdad es que "ustedear" no es un verbo oficial del español... aún. Tal vez, dentro de algunas décadas, cuando no suene tan extraño, dejemos de escribirlo entre comillas. 

Yo votaría por él pues, aunque pueda ser feíto, lo he usado y me parece muy útil.

Ah, mira, me parece que tu ejemplo de "ustéame" debería ser "ust*ed*éame".

Chao. Feliz sábado.


----------



## ena 63

sancocho_s said:


> En España siempre se usa el usted sobre todo cuando no se conoce al interlocutor pero con el tiempo siempre se acaba derivando al tuteo, es más yo diría que hablar siempre de usted a un conocido puede resultar muy, respetuosamente, frío y distante.



Hola:
Estoy casi totalmente   de acuerdo contigo, pero en el ámbito docente, te puedo asegurar que muchos catedráticos, aunque les tengas durante años, no se dejan tutear, o por años o por rango o porque no quieren.

Por lo demás de acuerdo, en España, casi siempre se acaba tuteando (excepto abuelos-as por los no familiares, y ciertos sectores semi-aristocráticos o nuevos-ricos que se dan "aires de" )

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Milton Sand said:


> Ah, mira, me parece que tu ejemplo de "ustéame" debería ser "ust*ed*éame".



O mejor, "ustedé*e*me". Me parece una falta de respeto pedir a alguien te hable de usted mientras que le hablas de tú.


----------



## floraffo2

Yo particularmente uso únicamente la palabra  "usted" cuando me encuentro en un ámbito laboral,  profesional y/o educativo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Jeje. Sí, Jellby, completamente de acuerdo contigo.

Con todo, no es necesario que los extranjeros deban preocuparse por los complejos usos regionales de "usted", que se desvían del uso formal que es ampliamente reconocido por los hispanohablantes. Los usos locales no son norma.

De hecho, cuando un amigo extranjero nos visita en Bucaramanga, tuteamos con él.
Cosa rara porque, acá, el tratamiento habitual para casi toda ocasión es "usted", mientras que "tú" solemos emplearlo para hablar con afecto o dulzura y sólo con quien corresponde hablar así (un hijo, la novia, la "conquista", etc). Si se tutea así a otro tipo de persona, lo podríamos tomar como afectación o presunción porque, como ya lo había dicho, son los de clase alta los que tutean en su habla habitual.

Chao.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Milton Sand said:


> Ah, mira, me parece que tu ejemplo de "ustéame" debería ser "ust*ed*éame".



Fue de adrede. Yo hablé de los verbos ustedear (que lo escucho a veces) y ustear (que me suena horrible).



Jellby said:


> O mejor, "ustedé*e*me". Me parece una falta de respeto pedir a alguien te hable de usted mientras que le hablas de tú.



Tienes razón. No sé por qué busqué esa palabra, y para colmo ahora la encuentro no 1 sino 5 veces, y para recolmo, mal usada: Ustéame, hay confianza.


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Quiero aclararle a Mangato que acá en Colombia no es la "regla" que los padres traten de usted a los hijos o viceversa. Talvez en clases sociales bajas esto suceda porque en realidad hace años se consideraba una falta de respeto tutear a los padres, pero actualmente eso ha cambiado muchísimo. Nunca he tratado a mis hijos de usted ni ellos a mi. Un saludo.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Quizás Mangato estuvo en Mérida.


----------



## Mangato

L4ut4r0 said:


> Quizás Mangato estuvo en Mérida.


 
Esto lo observé en gente trabajadora, en la actualidad inmigrantes en España. Creo que sus zonas de origen eran las zonas cafeteras, Armenia, Pereira, Quindío... y lo que me sorprendía no es que los hijos tutearan a los padres sino lo contrario.


----------



## Manluf

Para liarte más puedo indicarte el uso de "ustedes" por vosotros que se utiliza aún ampliamente en Andalucía.

¿Ustedes vienen al cine? Aunque se use el tuteo en el resto de la convesarción, solo se cambia el plural.

Y como broma: "Como ya nos conocemos, ustedéeme con confianza"


----------



## RSalaya

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Estoy casi totalmente  de acuerdo contigo, pero en el ámbito docente, te puedo asegurar que muchos catedráticos, aunque les tengas durante años, no se dejan tutear, o por años o por rango o porque no quieren.
> 
> Por lo demás de acuerdo, en España, casi siempre se acaba tuteando (excepto abuelos-as por los no familiares, y ciertos sectores semi-aristocráticos o nuevos-ricos que se dan "aires de" )
> 
> Saludos


 
Es lo que podríamos llamar "distancia pedagógica", un modo de dejar clara la jerarquía, y no se debe aplicar si uno mismo no está dispuesto a "ustedear" al alumno, por que sería de mala educación.

No se si servirá para ilustrar la conversación, pero mi padre, cuando estaba enfadado conmigo y me iba a regañar, se dirigía a mi como "Señor Salaya", y me hablaba de Usted, y en esos casos no quedaba ninguna duda de que el asunto era serio.


----------



## Mangato

Manluf said:


> Para liarte más puedo indicarte el uso de "ustedes" por vosotros que se utiliza aún ampliamente en Andalucía.
> 
> ¿Ustedes vienen al cine? Aunque se use el tuteo en el resto de la convesarción, solo se cambia el plural.
> 
> Y como broma: "Como ya nos conocemos, ustedéeme con confianza"


 
Y esa costumbre es la que se impuso en Hispanoamérica, donde en plural se utiliza prácticamente en exclusiva  *ustedes*. Y ahora la duda:

Se llevó o se trajo?


----------



## 3kt0r

Con mi ahora esposa, desde hace años, incluso antes de ser novios nos hablamos de Usted, nunca fue algo hablado entre los 2 sino que desde el principio nos salía natural, ahora nos seguimos "ustedeando" porque nos gusta, nos sentimos muy raros si nos tuteamos y a los ojos de los demás nos ven como que si llevamos una bonita relación al hablarnos así y en verdad que si lo es.


----------



## Perico Nuevo

Me ha gustado leer sus historias, las cuales me han aclarado un poco el asunto.

Otro ejemplo viene del libro Anna Karanina, traducido de ruso, en lo cual la esposa engañada cambia de tu a usted a tu con el esposo, que muestra su decepción. No sé si así es por la traducción o al contrario algo que ocurriría en la vida real.

Bueno, gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Mañolandia

En España el "Usted" tiene los días contados.
Por cierto, decís "tratar de Usted"; ¿existe la forma "dar de tú"? y si es así, ¿existiría "dar de usted"?


----------



## floraffo2

Yo jamás escuche decir "dar de tú" o "dar de usted", ¿a que te referís?


----------



## Mañolandia

A que la expresión "a mi no me des de tú", por "no me tutees" la he oído varias veces, podría ser un italianismo... y quería saber si alguien más la conocía. De existir, ¿sería correcto decir "dar de usted"?


----------



## Nanon

L4ut4r0 said:


> Quizás Mangato estuvo en Mérida.



Llegué tarde... 
En honor a la verdad, Mérida está en Venezuela (*).  En los Andes venezolanos, es decir no muy lejos de Colombia a vuelo de pájaro, eso es cierto.
Puedo confirmar (ya que viví allá varios años) que el uso de "usted" es _muy _común en Mérida, dentro y fuera del círculo familiar. Hay personas que normalmente no usan el tú o sólo lo hacen con sus amigos. 

(*) En Mérida, Yucatán, no sé cómo se habla y en Mérida, Extremadura, supongo que Mangato sabe mejor que yo.


----------



## Mangato

Nanon said:


> Llegué tarde...
> En honor a la verdad, Mérida está en Venezuela (*).  En los Andes venezolanos, es decir no muy lejos de Colombia a vuelo de pájaro, eso es cierto.
> Puedo confirmar (ya que viví allá varios años) que el uso de "usted" es _muy _común en Mérida, dentro y fuera del círculo familiar. Hay personas que normalmente no usan el tú o sólo lo hacen con sus amigos.
> 
> (*) En Mérida, Yucatán, no sé cómo se habla y en Mérida, Extremadura, supongo que Mangato sabe mejor que yo.


 
En la Mérida extremeña, si estuve, aunque dedicando más mi atención al estupendo patrimonio que dejaron los romanos que al lenguaje. Pero creo recordar que los "bellotos utilizan indistintamente el vosotros y el ustedes,  quizás esto último como consecuencia de la proximidad geográfica a Andalucía, pero puedo asegurar que el tu singular es tan habitual como en cualquier otra provincia.


----------



## Nanon

Mangato, menos mal, entonces, que no me equivoqué. No había confundido Galicia con Extremadura pero existía cierta probabilidad de que hubieras estado allá, visitando las ruinas romanas, porque te queda más cerca que a algunos de nosotros.
Intuición o método hipotético-deductivo... qué sé yo. 
Y ya ves que no se me pegó el abandono del tuteo.


----------



## Jellby

Mangato said:


> En la Mérida extremeña, si estuve, aunque dedicando más mi atención al estupendo patrimonio que dejaron los romanos que al lenguaje. Pero creo recordar que los "bellotos utilizan indistintamente el vosotros y el ustedes,  quizás esto último como consecuencia de la proximidad geográfica a Andalucía, pero puedo asegurar que el tu singular es tan habitual como en cualquier otra provincia.



No recuerdo haber oído el "ustedes" (si no es de cortesía) a ningún extremeño, y ciertamente a ninguno de los emeritenses que conozco. Puedo asegurar que 60 km más al oeste no se usa.


----------



## Tanthalas

Jellby said:


> No recuerdo haber oído el "ustedes" (si no es de cortesía) a ningún extremeño, y ciertamente a ninguno de los emeritenses que conozco. Puedo asegurar que 60 km más al oeste no se usa.


Supongo que depende de la educación o de las costumbres familiares de las personas.
A mis dos abuelas, a una la trato de tú y a otra de usted.
La que tuteo vive cerca de mí, y a la otra la he visto menos veces porque vive lejos.
A los profesores los trato acorde con cómo hablan ellos. Si tutean, tuteo; si me nombran por apellido, les trato de usted. 
También procuro tratar de usted a las personas mayores, por ejemplo si entablo conversación con una abuelita en el supermercado. Mientras ella me trata de tú, yo la trato de usted. 

(PD: "ustedear" no lo había visto en mi vida, siempre digo "tratar de usted")


----------



## juandavidcrog

Todo es cuestiòn de formalidad Usted=formal cuando se usa usted quiere decir que uno no tiene confianza con la persona. tù expresa informalidad y con alguien con quien ya nos conocemos mejor y tenemos confianza.
Usted tambièn puede ser usado en casos en donde queremos que se tome muy en serio lo que decimos.


----------

